# mountain lion



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Took the dogs up Millcreek today there were a few people off to the side of the road lookin up at the mountain so I stopped expecting to see deer but to my surprise it was a huge mountain lion. The guy at the toll booth said that it had been caught in a coyote trap and fish and game let it loose pretty cool it was pretty close to the road when I got there mabey 100 yds.


----------

